# Sealing intake lid on a brute



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody know of any tricks to keep the water out? I replaced my gasket under the lid but the other day I got some water inside. I do have snorkels and they are 100% sealed. Anybody got any feedback using caulking around the lid to form a good seal?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I went to Lowes,and bought camper to truck bed insulation tape,and cut it down to the width of the track on the air filter box,and used that. Never had an issue. I think the insulation tape is actually thicker than the factory gasket too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1. Note how high up in groove old gasket sets.
2. Remove old gasket and clean groove with acetone, clean rag and screwdriver.
3. Apply light grease on lid sealing edge. End and sides.
4. Fill groove to slightly above old gasket level with automotive-grade Black or Red RTV.
5. Install lid but *do not clip*! Make sure its lined-up correctly with the clips though. Only set 8-12 oz pressure on top centered ( Med-size book works).
6. Allow to fully cure/dry. Two days at least because of the thickness.
7. Remove lid, trim off any waste with razer blade & clean grease off lid edge.
8. Test to make sure RTV is 100% cured with blunt object against the sealing surface. If so, fully install lid w/ clips and GO! If not, give it another day with the lid off.


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

I was just going to suggest the same thing as nmkawierider but I hadn't thought of using grease. I'm going to see how it works Monday


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i'll be sure to keep this for future reference.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I used butyl tape an so far so good

650 prairie, jet kit , 2" lift, 3 2" snorkels, dynatec cdi, 28" silverbacks


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

I got 1/4 inch clear tubing sniped the end off a tube of rtv and and filled the inside of the tubing with the rtv then got a small vacuum line connector and attached the two ends together pressed into air box and let set up works awesome!!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

The rtv and the vinyl tube are in the air box lid where it seals ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> The rtv and the vinyl tube are in the air box lid where it seals ?


 
Yeah, in that groove where the old seal was.


----------



## zillakilla (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes sir seals up good. The tubing alone will collapsed over time


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

I use 100 percent silicone is that ok ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

crazybear said:


> I use 100 percent silicone is that ok ?


Sure. Should be fine.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I used "right stuff gasket maker" it sets up in 1 minute. Put a good bead in the groove were the factory gasket goes, let it set for a minute and then lock the lid on tight and let it set up fully. Take the lid off after a while and the gasket should stay in the groove and be a perfect fit for your lid. Any extra that spooges out u can trim off. I have had mine for a couple years now and have had no issues!!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I used silicone on my 1k outlander air box and it seals up great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

